# USB Audio cutting out after a few seconds of play - iPhone 5S



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Jfisher said:


> I'm to the point now where I would really like to get this figured out. I did a brief search on here and haven't seen anything like my exact issue. I have a 13' Eco with the Mylink. When I first bought the car I had an iPhone 4S and was able to play music through my USB cord without any issues. I upgraded to an iPhone 5s back in February and the phone also worked fine via the USB for a while. A few months ago, however, it started acting up. When I plug the phone into the USB the car recognizes the phone, plays whatever song was last playing for about 5 seconds then the audio cuts out to no sound at all. It does this everytime.
> 
> Things to note:
> -Phone charges fine when plugged in
> ...


Hey there,

Truly sorry for the concerns with your MyLink! If you need any additional assistance, try contacting our Infotainment Team at 855-478-7767. Let me know in a private message if you need assistance into the dealership at all. I would be happy to contact them on your behalf. We are only a private message away .

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

If you are iOS8, thats the current issue. GM knows about it and that's as much as they kinda said on it. Their instructions were to make sure you don't have emoji's in any of your contacts names, delete and re backup iCloud and delete the background apps. I usually took it a few steps farther and reset radio monthly and or reboot the phone. 

I'll try and grab the PI# when I go back in for my ordered B2B parts that are sitting up waiting for me.


----------



## Jfisher (Apr 21, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> If you are iOS8, thats the current issue. GM knows about it and that's as much as they kinda said on it. Their instructions were to make sure you don't have emoji's in any of your contacts names, delete and re backup iCloud and delete the background apps. I usually took it a few steps farther and reset radio monthly and or reboot the phone.
> 
> I'll try and grab the PI# when I go back in for my ordered B2B parts that are sitting up waiting for me.


I am on iOS8. Actually just did the update yesterday to the 8.1.1. I'm a 29 year old man, I've never used emoji's lol.


----------



## Jfisher (Apr 21, 2013)

Any updates on this that anyone knows of? My phone still does the same **** thing.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Just for kicks and grins, what happens if you put the phone into airplane mode before you connect? Just trying to minimize the "interruptions" it gets.


----------



## tmburke (Nov 23, 2014)

While my phone doesn't cut out every time, it has done it from time to time. I have always been on the IOS 8. It usually works after I mess with it a few times, but it is rather aggravating.


----------



## Jfisher (Apr 21, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> Just for kicks and grins, what happens if you put the phone into airplane mode before you connect? Just trying to minimize the "interruptions" it gets.


I'll give that a shot today and see. Looks like a new 8.1.3 IOS came out yesterday and I updated. I'm hoping maybe that will help.



tmburke said:


> While my phone doesn't cut out every time, it has done it from time to time. I have always been on the IOS 8. It usually works after I mess with it a few times, but it is rather aggravating.


My does it every single time. It has never not done it. Well at least with one of the last few IOS updates I've done on the phone.


----------



## Jfisher (Apr 21, 2013)

No luck. The update didn't fix and neither does turning the phone onto Airplane mode.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

What type of music is on it? I found some music after updates don't like being placed in the car. If yo goes silent try to skip to next song.


----------



## cumminsdieselfreak (Jan 26, 2015)

I have this same issue with my iPhone 6. Only it happens occasionally after about 8 or 10 songs.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jfisher (Apr 21, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> What type of music is on it? I found some music after updates don't like being placed in the car. If yo goes silent try to skip to next song.


Just whatever I've dl'd off of itunes. The songs play for about 5-10 seconds then the audio stops and the screen says "indexing".


----------



## Jfisher (Apr 21, 2013)

cumminsdieselfreak said:


> I have this same issue with my iPhone 6. Only it happens occasionally after about 8 or 10 songs.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


This happens to me every single time. I can't play one song without it happening. What's most frustrating about this is my GF got a brand new iPhone 6 last week that is obviously on the latest iOS and it plays perfectly in the car. I think it has to be some type of setting on my phone. The only difference that I know of between our phones is I'm on verizon and she's on sprint. My phone DID work at one point though. It just randomly quit working a few months back.


----------



## cumminsdieselfreak (Jan 26, 2015)

Jfisher said:


> This happens to me every single time. I can't play one song without it happening. What's most frustrating about this is my GF got a brand new iPhone 6 last week that is obviously on the latest iOS and it plays perfectly in the car. I think it has to be some type of setting on my phone. The only difference that I know of between our phones is I'm on verizon and she's on sprint. My phone DID work at one point though. It just randomly quit working a few months back.


Hmm idk... I'm on verizon with the latest IOS as well.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tiny vessels (Jun 18, 2014)

I got a letter in the mail yesterday saying that is a recall issue same with other computer issues
. I never had any problems with my car but the letter is good for a year. Maybe it's something that you need to look into


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Anybody try this? There's a phone number for help there at the end somewhere.

GM Total Connect


----------

